# CRIMBO SURVEY: When did you stop believing in Santa?



## Not Meowth (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't rightly remember myself. I seem to recall saying I believed in him as late as being 9/10, but I think I might have been kidding.


----------



## octobr (Dec 19, 2008)

Wha... what?


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't know. My family dropped all pretences when I was around... eight?


----------



## Almost Eric (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't really remember, I just stopped. *shrug*


----------



## Sir Lucario (Dec 19, 2008)

I think I stopped at around 6 or 7.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Dec 19, 2008)

Around 3. My granny apparently wanted me to believe, but my parents didn't like lying and I had two older brothers just eager to spoil everything for me.


----------



## cheesecake (Dec 19, 2008)

Around when I was 9 or 10, when I realized how illogical it is.


----------



## Silversnow (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't think I ever really believed.  My parents weren't real fond of Santa.

Unicorns had more of my interest anyway.


----------



## ZimD (Dec 19, 2008)

7-8.


----------



## Ice tiger (Dec 19, 2008)

hmm 7 or 8 I believe, parents keep trying to tell me he is real for some reason, i'm 15 damnit, santa makes no sense, and if he is real he is a Pedophile, he watches children while they sleep! and breaks into your house, not to mention that he eats all your cookies D:


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't remember. ;_;


----------



## Flora (Dec 19, 2008)

My sis told me...just last year.  And I told her she was lying. ^^;


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 19, 2008)

I was about seven.

I was an insomniac as a child! I couldn't help it!


----------



## nastypass (Dec 19, 2008)

I /haven't/ stopped you ignorant asses

...
;              ;


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Dec 19, 2008)

I think six or seven for me.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Dec 19, 2008)

I was a bit older when I stopped believing...

I wonder why parents tell their children about Santa in the first place. Won't they just discover it was a lie later on in life? What kind of parents would lie purposefully to their children?


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 19, 2008)

Doctor Jimmy said:


> I wonder why parents tell their children about Santa in the first place. Won't they just discover it was a lie later on in life? What kind of parents would lie purposefully to their children?


I believe it's so Christmas is more "magical" for their children, and possibly to give them an incentive to behave themselves so as not to appear on the infamous "naughty list".

That, and the whole fact that you have to act a completely different way in regards to small children than you do to other human beings, which I happen to hate.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Dec 19, 2008)

I never believed in Santa. I mean, a fat old man who gives out presents to good children comes down your chimney (which we don't have) at night and leaves presents?


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 19, 2008)

Crazy Linoone said:


> I never believed in Santa. I mean, a fat old man who gives out presents to good children comes down your chimney (which we don't have) at night and leaves presents?


To be fair many small children lack such logic. :3


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 19, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I believe it's so Christmas is more "magical" for their children, and possibly to give them an incentive to behave themselves so as not to appear on the infamous "naughty list".
> 
> That, and the whole fact that you have to act a completely different way in regards to small children than you do to other human beings, which I happen to hate.


I'm going to tell my children these stories replaced with unicorns becuse that would be hilarious.

Yes, my sons are all going to end up gay and my daughters will end up being neurotic about one-horned horses stalking them every Christmas, but eh!


----------



## Jolty (Dec 19, 2008)

I was 13


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 19, 2008)

I never really believed.

It was hard to believe that a fat guy with a sleigh can come over my hose which didn't even have a chimney. Nor did we need one.


----------



## turbler (Dec 19, 2008)

my parents specifically told me that he weren't real, and not to be tricked!~


----------



## Flareth (Dec 20, 2008)

11-13......

Yeah, I know, I'm lame...but I did start becoming skeptical.


----------



## Elfin (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't believe in Santa and never have, but..
I swear, when I was like seven, I started going down the stairs at like 11:00 Christmas eve, and there was this old guy in a red flannel shirt taking camera phone pictures of my presents. I just went back to bed, too tired to care.
>> So. I was insane even at the age of seven.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Dec 20, 2008)

Five. Only believed for one year.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Dec 20, 2008)

tut tut,, 
It't not about logic, hell, it isn't even the fact that he comes down the chimney and gives you presents. Santa is being able to run down the stairs in the morning and beliveing in christmas! Santa clause, actually _St. Nicholas _was a real man (if you already know this just shut up, kay?) Who gave all he had to help the poor.
Click this for information on St. Nick
Believing in santa isn't about weather or not it's _logical _it's about believing that there's still good in the world, it's about believing that someone could actually make such a huge difference in the world! Now, of course the real guy is dead, and reindeer can't actually fly, but that doesn't have anything to do with weather or not you believe! all it means is that it's harder too.

_Seeing isn't believing, believing is seeing._
And honestly i think the world would be a better place if some fat guy in a red suit really did leave presents under a tree for kids.

okay, you can yell at me for ranting now.


----------



## Renteura (Dec 20, 2008)

I belive I was only 6.

I was going to get a drink in the kitchen and I saw my parents putting presents under the tree. Then I realized that a huge fat guy couln't fit down a chimney. :P

i still want flying reindeers though ;-;


----------



## Registeel (Dec 20, 2008)

I had doubts at about 5-6 but I actually completely stopped at about 8-9


----------



## Ayame (Dec 22, 2008)

I believed until about... Well, I just discarded the idea around eleven or twelve. It wasn't traumatic, it didn't bother me.


----------



## H20firefly (Dec 22, 2008)

if my memory serves me well, i was 9, i didn't actually believe in him, but i kept saying i did because i wanted to believe
i just started saying no at 10


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Dec 22, 2008)

I can't remember. It was a gradual thing I reckon. When I was really little (about five) I did believe but when I got to about eight, my mum had other things to worry about then encouraging an old myth every year.


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 22, 2008)

I can't recall ever believing in Santa as a little kid. I mean, I'm sure I did at one point, but I don't think it was very long until I realized it was just a story. I definitely remember sitting downstairs telling my mom what Santa was doing right now, essentially adding on to what my parents had already told me, showing that I realized that it was just a fable. This was when I was six or seven. I played along for a while, but when I was eight I tried to "disprove" Santa, and get my parents to admit that it was really them putting the presents under the tree. I never did get them to tell me the truth, not to this very day. Goddamn stubborn parents. >(


----------



## PhaRaoH (Dec 22, 2008)

Between the ages of 3 and 6.
I never have been much of a fan of xmas... >.>


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 22, 2008)

I think I was about six, but I encouraged my little sister to continue believing until she was about twelve because, that way, we got two sets of presents instead of one X3


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 23, 2008)

~I never believed in Santa~

I has some kind of common sense.


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 23, 2008)

Well, we don't precisely have "Santa"; we have thirteen old tricksters who have gone soft over the years and give children small presents in their shoes if they're placed near open windows on the days leading up to Christmas.

I kind of wanted to believe in them until I was around eight, and at that point I felt very betrayed that my parents had lied. I'm still of the opinion that there is no need to insist that things like Santa Claus are _real_, since kids have a very easy time appreciating make-believe and _pretending_ it's real for the purposes of making things fun.


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 23, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> I'm still of the opinion that there is no need to insist that things like Santa Claus are _real_, since kids have a very easy time appreciating make-believe and _pretending_ it's real for the purposes of making things fun.


I agree with this sentiment, because on the one hand, I find it kind of immoral to tell your children something that you _know_, 100%, to be false. On the other hand, telling your kids that you buy all the presents from a store and then put them under the tree while they're sleeping would make Christmas lose all its magic and mystery, which wouldn't be fun. :(

Christmas still had magic and mystery to me waaaaaaay after I stopped believing in Santa. This is because in our household, until Christmas Day, there's never sign of anything Christmas-related in our house, not even on Christmas Eve. Then I go to bed on Christmas Eve, and wake up in the morning, and go downstairs, and all of a sudden, there's a big Christmas tree that wasn't there before, with lots of presents under it. And the ornaments on the tree aren't red and green, like in many people's houses. Every single ornament is gold, which is absolutely _dazzling_ to look at. When I was little, I would forget about the gold ornaments every year, and so it would always be a surprise how the ordinary living room had been transformed into this beautiful thing when I  was sleeping, and _how did my parents ever manage to do this?_


----------



## Scizor King (Dec 23, 2008)

I was either eight or nine. I can't remember which. It just him me that there is no way in hell that a fat old guy could get down my chimney. Especially since I didn't _have_ chimney.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 23, 2008)

Apparently, a primary school teacher in the UK got in trouble for telling her/his class that Santa wasnt real and the headteacher had an assembly-thing where they told all the kids that he was, in fact, real.

...kinda crazy, really.


----------



## GorMcCobb (Dec 24, 2008)

I don't remember. It was very gradual. I remember setting Cookies out. And in the morning there was a bite out of the cookie and a note next to it. My mom did a good job with the tidy hand writing. Now I actually remember admiting to knowing Santa didn't exist when i was 15. I mean I knew a while before that, but that was when I acctually talked to my mom about it.


----------



## Zhorken (Dec 25, 2008)

When I was littlish (five? six?), my mom denied that she put the presents there herself ("but mom Santa has your writing and I see a roll of the same wrapping paper over there") so I made a mental note to sneak downstairs and catch her the next year.

...and I did.


----------



## Foxsundance (Dec 26, 2008)

When I was 10. It was a really bad Christmas.


----------



## surskitty (Dec 26, 2008)

My parents said a bunch of things about Santa but I was a fairly logical kid so.  :/ NEVER BELIEVED IN HIM


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 26, 2008)

Never did believe.
Never had Christmas (in living memory) either so what do you expect?
Oh yeah and unless Santa is a time lord it's kind of impossible for him to do his job.


----------



## Arcanine (Dec 26, 2008)

When I was looking at Santa on Christmas night and noticed my aunt was missing. T_T
Around 10.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Dec 27, 2008)

> I kind of wanted to believe in them until I was around eight, and at that point I felt very betrayed that my parents had lied. I'm still of the opinion that there is no need to insist that things like Santa Claus are real, since kids have a very easy time appreciating make-believe and pretending it's real for the purposes of making things fun.


Yeah, this is probably spot on. I don't recall my parents ever making a big deal out of Father Christmas, nor do I remember actually believing in him. Nevertheless, it was a little tradition we had in the family that it was a beardy man in a red suit who got us presents. We didn't believe it any more than we believed that Harry Potter existed or whatever, but that didn't mean we couldn't have a bit of fun imagining Saint Nick oiling up his sleigh.

There was this wonderful book I had when I was about six, about Santa Claus's factory. It had aeroplanes and stuff, I think, instead of sleighs, and the elves all had computers. Might've even been in German, that was the age when I would still readily speak German. But then, I digress.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Dec 29, 2008)

when I was 8...I think


----------



## Mercury (Dec 29, 2008)

I started to not believe about 10, but I wasn't sure. It was only last year that I knew for sure. My parents woke me up as they got the presents.


----------

